# How to lower hemoglobin and hematocrit levels



## FreeBirdSam

I would like to share a few tricks I've learned over the years of how to lower hemoglobin and hematocrit levels from being on cycle for extended periods, or as a side effect of blasting/cruising, and even HRT (some men are more sensitive to testosterone, but not many)

I abbreviate "hemoglobin and hematocrit" to just HEMO throughout this post to simplify.

Certain compounds may cause your HEMO levels to elevate more so than others, and I've noticed personally that the higher the dose, the faster my HEMO levels elevate.  Research and know which compounds are more likely to cause elevated HEMO levels, and keep a close watch on them during cycle because if left alone, it can be a deadly mistake. High hemoglobin (or RBCs) is a risk factor for ischemic stroke.  A stroke can be a life-changing (or life-ending) event and should be avoided at all costs. There is also a long term risk as well:  elevated hemoglobin could lead to unhealthy iron store levels which is associated with heart disease and dementia. 

1.)  Donate Blood

This is probably the easiest, most effective way to quickly lower it.  Unfortunately, most places only allow you to donate every 3 months, so if it spikes again before then read the other options..  Collection of whole blood following a 500 ml (+/- 50 ml ) volunteer blood donation would be expected to decrease Hgb by 1 g/dL and hematocrit (hct) by 1-3 % in an average 75 Kg adult. While total blood volume will be replaced within hours by extracellular fluid transfer into intravascular space, red cell mass is replaced within 3-5 weeks in most donors.

2.)  Drink Green Tea

Studies have shown that drinking green tea will lower HEMO levels - Green tea leaves naturally contain high levels of polyphenols, and when consumed have shown to lower my HEMO levels roughly 30%, results may vary from person to person and are “dose dependent” from what I have seen  - more polyphenols = lower HEMO, just don’t go overboard thinking it will be the only thing you need to do!

3.)  Drink Water!

HEMO levels are very dependent on your hydration levels.   Staying hydrated helps to keep your HEMO levels down, which in turn keeps them from spiking to even higher levels..  Stay hydrated at all costs, this includes a decent intake of sodium and electrolyte drinks in the summer if needed!  Glycerine added to one drink each morning also helps you retain water easier!

4.)  Grapefruit

Eating grapefruit has shown to also lower HEMO levels.  - see study below.  Thanks J20! Did not know, and I LOVE eating grapefruit, so this is definitely a plus!

Effects of green tea on hemoglobin and hematocrit
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18060378

Effects of Water on hemoglobin and hematocrit
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK259/

Grapefruit lowers hemoglobin and hematocrit!
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3243695


----------



## j2048b

dont forget to add in pedialyte and gatorade for ultra hydration, water doesnt always cut it, believe me i know from my last 2 er visits....

also on another forum they posted a study on how grapefruit helps lower both by hydrating and thus lowering the viscosity of the blood.... as well as taking nattokinase  might also help a bit


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Neither grapefruit juice nor green tea will change HCT enough to get you out the danger zone. If your HCT is high you need to donate blood plain and simple.


----------



## Cobra Strike

You dont need to donate blood...just pop an 18g needle w/no syringe attached, in your left or right AC and hold your arm over the sink until you feel light headed...boom high htc resolved! Lol


----------



## FreeBirdSam

Docd187123 said:


> Neither grapefruit juice nor green tea will change HCT enough to get you out the danger zone. If your HCT is high you need to donate blood plain and simple.



Yes I agree with you Doc, but the idea is to not get to the red zone at all - ever!, and doing things like eating grapefruit, drinking green tea, and donating every 3 months should keep you from ever getting to that dangerously high number in the first place.

All too often I see guys waiting until their labs show an undesirable hemo level to step in and do something.  By then it’s too late.  We should all be utilizing everything in our toolbox to stay as far away from that in the first place.
The idea is more of a “Preventative Maintenance” than an Emergency procedure.


----------



## Megatron28

FreeBirdSam said:


> Yes I agree with you Doc, but the idea is to not get to the red zone at all - ever!, and doing things like eating grapefruit, drinking green tea, and donating every 3 months should keep you from ever getting to that dangerously high number in the first place.
> 
> All too often I see guys waiting until their labs show an undesirable hemo level to step in and do something.  By then it’s too late.  We should all be utilizing everything in our toolbox to stay as far away from that in the first place.
> The idea is more of a “Preventative Maintenance” than an Emergency procedure.




we all agree on the goal, but green tea and grape fruits is not going to make a dent in your hematocrit.  Donating blood is the answer when taking exogenous testosterone.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Dtownry said:


> Drain yourself.  Can't be that difficult can it?



Only if you have a vasovagal syncope with the needle still in your arm lol. I've done it before and for me personally it was t difficult at all. I still prefer to donate to the Red Cross though since I'm type O blood.


----------



## coltmc4545

Cobra Strike said:


> You dont need to donate blood...just pop an 18g needle w/no syringe attached, in your left or right AC and hold your arm over the sink until you feel light headed...boom high htc resolved! Lol



Funny thing is is I've done this. I donated but it had only been a few weeks. On tren, test, mast, drol, and dbol and my headaches were fuking killing me and I kept getting nose bleeds at work so I said fuk it. Only I did it over the tub and not til I was light headed.


----------



## j2048b

Docd187123 said:


> Only if you have a vasovagal syncope with the needle still in your arm lol. I've done it before and for me personally it was t difficult at all. I still prefer to donate to the Red Cross though since I'm type O blood.



The vasovagal is what the doc said happened to me when i gave blood... Not even sure what it means haha, i guess passing out?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

J20 said:


> The vasovagal is what the doc said happened to me when i gave blood... Not even sure what it means haha, i guess passing out?



Yea basically a fainting episode. Could be triggered by anything. The sight of blood, low blood sugar, dehydration, pain, etc.


----------



## hulksmash

This is only an opinion, but I believe the increased RBC helps all the gains you recieve from AAS.

I do know for a fact the increased WBC count in blood from AAS usage is beneficial (and the reason for test flu).

I'll never want my values lowered.

YES I KNOW-increased blood volume=increased BP

However! I just use vasodilator medicines to make my vessels larger, thus:
-NORMAL BP
-I keep the increased WBC count
-I keep all the added results from a higher RBC count
-increased vascularity due to vasodilator a to keep BP normal

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## ralph123

I've been donating blood plasma about 5 times a month on average. At one point my protein levels got near the lower end of the required range. I kept track of the levels and ate foods high in protein and got control of it. Then I stopped donating to begin at a new center closer to home. Everything was fine except on the first visit they said my hematocrit was borderline high at 54 and the range they could accept was 38-54. That was a Tuesday. I go back to donate gain later in the week and the hematocrit is 53, so going down = good. Then today, 3.5 days later the level is 55 and they told me to come back tomorrow and test again. I'm wondering how 53 went to 55 based on what the diet was. Now, I have to get it down. I see a list of foods to avoid but that is contrary to the foods that are required for stable protein levels. So, I also wonder how to go back tomorrow, and expect a lower level. Unless the equipment used to measure hematocrit has a margin of error and the 55 reading today was a fluke. I'm not experiencing any symptoms of high hematocit levels. What can be done in the next 24 hours to lower my levels?


----------



## Megatron28

ralph123 said:


> I've been donating blood plasma about 5 times a month on average. At one point my protein levels got near the lower end of the required range. I kept track of the levels and ate foods high in protein and got control of it. Then I stopped donating to begin at a new center closer to home. Everything was fine except on the first visit they said my hematocrit was borderline high at 54 and the range they could accept was 38-54. That was a Tuesday. I go back to donate gain later in the week and the hematocrit is 53, so going down = good. Then today, 3.5 days later the level is 55 and they told me to come back tomorrow and test again. I'm wondering how 53 went to 55 based on what the diet was. Now, I have to get it down. I see a list of foods to avoid but that is contrary to the foods that are required for stable protein levels. So, I also wonder how to go back tomorrow, and expect a lower level. Unless the equipment used to measure hematocrit has a margin of error and the 55 reading today was a fluke. I'm not experiencing any symptoms of high hematocit levels. What can be done in the next 24 hours to lower my levels?



Try drinking a lot of water.  Not much else you can really do other than self-phlebotomy.


----------



## transcend2007

Old thread ... great info here for us long time trt's...


----------



## Iron1

I know this is an old thread but it's reminded me of something I want to ask about.

Ok, I've had this conversation with both my GP and the vampire drawing my blood about whether or not donating actually does anything to lower CRIT or Hemo, both have said that NO it does not. They've said that because the ratio of red cells to other "stuff" in the blood doesn't change during a regular donation, that the crit levels won't change either. Kinda like how pouring a glass of sweet tea from a pitcher does nothing to alter whats left in the pitcher (other than reduce it's volume). It makes sense on paper but do any of you guys have blood work that supports donations lowering CRIT for a measurable amount of time after donation?

I still do it because it does help me feel a bit better and I'd much rather do something to help someone than to try to solve the problem with more drugs but this was always rattling around in my head.


----------



## ripper

I read a study a while back (I'll have to try and dig it back up) that there are other benefits for donating regularly. One of which is that donations help with lowering cholesterol levels.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Iron1 said:


> I know this is an old thread but it's reminded me of something I want to ask about.
> 
> Ok, I've had this conversation with both my GP and the vampire drawing my blood about whether or not donating actually does anything to lower CRIT or Hemo, both have said that NO it does not. They've said that because the ratio of red cells to other "stuff" in the blood doesn't change during a regular donation, that the crit levels won't change either. Kinda like how pouring a glass of sweet tea from a pitcher does nothing to alter whats left in the pitcher (other than reduce it's volume). It makes sense on paper but do any of you guys have blood work that supports donations lowering CRIT for a measurable amount of time after donation?
> 
> I still do it because it does help me feel a bit better and I'd much rather do something to help someone than to try to solve the problem with more drugs but this was always rattling around in my head.



I do. My crit stays around 49-50 with regular donations. Gets up to around 53-54 if I don't donate for 4-6 months. Do I keep all my labs? Nope. But I've seen what happens to my bloodwork when I don't donate.


----------



## snake

I got BW that shows it decreased my crits by 4 points between my donation and the BW. Done this more than once with the same results.

Next topic will be, Yeah but for how long. I'm not paying for BW every week to answer that question.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

I started cheating per my doctor's advice.  I always try to time one blood donation two weeks before my labs work.  He did, however, tell me NOT to donate every 8 weeks like the blood center wants.


----------



## tinymk

I have hi crits always and see a blood dr.  He said to help control this we need to control the amount of iron in my blood so I do a prescribed 550cc phlebotomy every week for 4 weeks then get it rechecked every other month.  If it is too high we start over.  The 4 phlebotomy will knock my crits from 58 to 54 usually.  I haven’t hit a 50 in 10 years.


----------

